# Bailey & Emma Pics!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

A very talented photographer friend (actually, Emma's sister Itty Bitty's new mom!) took some pictures of Bailey and Emma for me earlier this week. They came out GREAT so I thought I'd share with you all. Bailey was a good little model and cooperated for the pictures...but little miss monkey Emma was her usual wild child self! We really had to try several tricks to get her to look at the camera! 






























This one below of my Bailey is my favorite from the photo session. He was looking up at me and I think this picture captures the cute, adoring look he is always giving me. I just love this boy! :wub:










Hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

The pictures are adorable. Bailey looks so much like our Johnny. And Emma is a beauty!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Love your fluffs!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nida, I love the pics. My favorite is of Bailey laying down looking up at you. Such a sweet pic! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Simply ADORABLE x 2!!!!! wonderful pics of two cute models  :wub:


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Great pics
Very cute fluffs


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

Very sweet pics. Thx for sharing. Makes me want to take some nice ones of my lily.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fantastic pictures. They Are really Beautiful.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

wow, she has grown so much already- it just seem like it was yesterday she looked so tiny!! and Bailey,, oooo I can tell he is, your heart dog- I love his his eyes. He looks really sweet and reminds me a LOOOOOT of my Ein!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nida -- what great pictures!!! A very talented photographer indeed. Love little Miss Emma but, the pictures of Bailey are FABULOUS, imho. They capture him just perfectly. I especially like the last one with his nose up -- he looks so deep in thought. I just adore that boy.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Fabulous pictures! Emma is such a doll but I just love the photo of Bailey looking at you. Such a soulful expression.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Awww  So cute 

Emma just wants to be a runway model... no standing still for her!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Those pics are AMAZING :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oooh my heart just went pitter pat!!!! OMD ,so cute!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Nida, I am so glad Susan did this for you. She took a couple of pics of my Charm (Emma's sister) when we first went to meet her with Itty Bitty that I just adore.

She also got one of Itty that reminds me of the "runway model" shots of Emma.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww, Nida these are just so adorable. Emma looks beautiful and so does Bailey. My favorite is also that picture when he's looking up at you. So cute, I want to hug him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Nida, these pictures are wonderful! Just darling.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Madeleinesmommy said:


> The pictures are adorable. Bailey looks so much like our Johnny. And Emma is a beauty!


Thank you! I would love to see pics of your Johnny too. 



maggieh said:


> Love your fluffs!


Thanks Maggie! I feel the same about your two! :wub:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Nida, I love the pics. My favorite is of Bailey laying down looking up at you. Such a sweet pic! Thanks for sharing!!


Thank you! Yeah, the last one of him is my FAV too!! :wub:



hoaloha said:


> Simply ADORABLE x 2!!!!! wonderful pics of two cute models  :wub:


Thanks Marisa! Glad you liked the pics!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great Pictures!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - what treasures those photos are. :wub::wub: You can really see such a difference when done professionally. She totally captured their personalities in both. I think it's time to start a wall collage of photo of Bailey and Emma!!!!:chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your gorgeous two :wub: :wub: Itty Bitty is a total doll too. Definitely little runway models indeed :biggrin:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So cute. Baily has the sweetest look ever. Congratulation on your little girl. I know how much you wanted one. She is adorable.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Wonderful pictures of your two super cute babies :wub:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Wonderful pictures! They are both adorable!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

These pictures are beautiful! I love the second one of little Emma smiling and the one of Bailey sitting and look up :wub: :wub: Sooo cute!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

The pictures came out great! You need one with the two of them together.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Rin said:


> Great pics
> Very cute fluffs


 Thanks!



Gabbee said:


> Very sweet pics. Thx for sharing. Makes me want to take some nice ones of my lily.


Thanks! Yes, having some good pictures of our fluffs are important! A couple of years ago, I got Bailey's pictures done at a studio and had one enlarged and framed to hang up. Will do the same with a couple of these.



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Fantastic pictures. They Are really Beautiful.*
> *Nickee in Pa**


Thank you!



Curious_Ein said:


> wow, she has grown so much already- it just seem like it was yesterday she looked so tiny!! and Bailey,, oooo I can tell he is, your heart dog- I love his his eyes. He looks really sweet and reminds me a LOOOOOT of my Ein!!


Yes, Emma is growing up quite fast! When I look at pictures of her from just a few weeks ago, I can't believe she is the same pup! haha! Yes, Bailey has a very special place in my heart because he was my first dog after wanting one for years and years and YEARS. When I finished up grad school and got a "grown up" job, I adopted Bailey as a present to myself...best gift I ever got! :aktion033:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Nida -- what great pictures!!! A very talented photographer indeed. Love little Miss Emma but, the pictures of Bailey are FABULOUS, imho. They capture him just perfectly. I especially like the last one with his nose up -- he looks so deep in thought. I just adore that boy.


 Thanks Lynn! I do love these pictures and think Susan did a fantastic job! Emma gave her a hard time, LOL but the pictures really do capture her personality well...little Miss pep and sass! And thank you for your sweet words always about my Bailey! :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwwww, very nice pictures. I love Bailey's look of adoration. Those kind of looks just melt my heart.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Great pics, I really love the 2nd pic of each fur kid. I think she really captured the love that Bailey has for you and I love the smile on Emma's face in her 2nd pic.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Awwww those are such sweet pictures I your babies!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Love these picture bailey and Emma are just adorable!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Fabulous pictures! They are just adorable.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> Fabulous pictures! Emma is such a doll but I just love the photo of Bailey looking at you. Such a soulful expression.


Thanks Hope! I love that picture too...will have to enlarge and frame that one!



Grace'sMom said:


> Awww  So cute
> 
> 
> Emma just wants to be a runway model... no standing still for her!!


LOL yes, she does not stand or sit still. Susan told me to take her to the other end of the room and then let her go, so she would run toward Susan and the camera. That's how we managed to get these pics! haha.



CorkieYorkie said:


> Those pics are AMAZING :thumbsup:


Thank you!!



michellerobison said:


> Oooh my heart just went pitter pat!!!! OMD ,so cute!!!!


Thanks Michelle 



CloudClan said:


> Nida, I am so glad Susan did this for you. She took a couple of pics of my Charm (Emma's sister) when we first went to meet her with Itty Bitty that I just adore.
> 
> She also got one of Itty that reminds me of the "runway model" shots of Emma.


Carina, oh I just LOVE those pictures of Charm!! She is such a gorgeous girl. And that is such a cute picture of Itty...you're right, it's very much like Emma's.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm not sure if these are the same pictures on FB that I commented on ... but, the pictures are all so adorable. Emma is a little doll doggie. I think these are my favorite pictures of Bailey so far ... he is simply adorable. :wub::wub:


----------

